# Feeling alone...again...



## JordanK03 (Oct 23, 2011)

I have suffered with IBS for about a year and a half now. It started out after my grandma passed away. There was a lot of stress and depression that came from that. I started feeling constipated, bloated, couldn't eat what I want and all of the perks that come with IBS. To make a long story short the stomach pains were too much to the point where I had to be pulled from school to do online school. After doing that for a year and a half, I gained weight and ate all day because there wasn't much to do. The depression eventually got worse. I've been seeing a doctor here who is great and prescribed me Amitiza after several tests and meds. He diagnosed me with IBS-C. I've been taking 8mg of Amitiza twice a day and it usually helps but one issue I've had has never went away, the mess and the stool not all coming out. Usually I take a shower and put it on the jet setting, turn around, and clean myself that way and a lot of stool comes out. No matter how much fiber or miralax I take, there always ends up being excess stool "stuck" in my anus. I can wipe clean, maybe once a month but other than that I have to shower immediately after. I do not exercise as much as I should and I'll admit I do experiment with foods. Sometimes I feel like I'm the only one that goes through this issue.If it weren't for the "mess" every time I use the rest room, I'd be fine with this illness but having to shower and feel like a child again after seeing all the poop that didn't come out makes me feel like I have no dignity. Is there anything I can do here? Any advice? ANYTHING would be APPRECIATED. I've posted in this forum before but didn't really get any responses. Any are greatly appreciated.


----------

